# Stock market



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

anyone dabble in the market? I've had company stocks for years because they match. But the last few years ive sold and bought.. my big surprise has been Microsoft


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I invested in lake Erie boats and gear , profits are down 1000% lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I buy one individual stock as I get an employee discount. Other than that, its index stocks for me.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1 Brutus took the pic Saturday , he followed me up to lake


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Love the market!!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I do with my 401k and IRA. I’m not all in on it though. I still think that it’s smoke and mirrors, and it’s only a day away from crashing too often. I decided at one point in my life that I’d be better buying dirt with my money. I can touch it, feel it, hunt on it, fish on it, make income off of it, and if I ever need money I can sell it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I do with my 401k and IRA. I’m not all in on it though. I still think that it’s smoke and mirrors, and it’s only a day away from crashing too often. I decided at one point in my life that I’d be better buying dirt with my money. I can touch it, feel it, hunt on it, fish on it, make income off of it, and if I ever need money I can sell it.


You are absolutely correct that “ real property” is the best investment you can make. For me, it wouldn’t have been the most beneficial route to take so I chose stocks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

its like a hobby for me. I have an account through Ameritrade. Every month an automatic deposit $100.00 goes in. Have majority invested in solid companies. (like Chase, Corning, few others that pay dividends) Then I gamble on stocks as well... Couple stocks I gambled on and am winning on, Smith & Wesson, Inovio Pharm. Had some losers as well.. most noteworthy is Space.. (Virgin Galactic and Luckin Coffee) Virgin Galactic is however coming back, Luckin Coffee Im not so sure about...but its only a loss when you sell...I have been buying silver, dont think nows the time to start buying silver though.. i was buying it when it was $15/ounce. just recently its up to almost $20/oz. (seems like it shot up overnight) Nothing like holding couple ounces of silver though..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Been in drug companies for a long time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought 25 MFST in1997......Got some AAPL, ROKU, MCD, ETN and more MSFT among others.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to dabble in individual stocks, made some decent money in Penny Stocks back in the 80's, but haven't had much good luck since and don't bother w/the individual ones any longer, you can't trust brokers to give you good info and finding it on your own can be sketchy ... I do a 401 thru work but anything else I put in a muni bonds fund, it doesn't give the double digit returns but they don't go down in value and tax free, so when all's said and done, after broker fees, 15-28% capital gains taxes and the occasional tanking, 6-7% can be equal to 10-12% or more from regular stocks ... the economic system is very fragile right now, if there's another shut down we'll be right back in the jackpot ... we saw in March and April how fast stock values can go to hell in a hurry ... I did real estate in numerous forms for many years, it has to be viewed as a long term investment, you can't always get rid of it for what you want to get or when you want to, and contrary to popular opinion, real estate can go down in value ...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Dovans said:


> its like a hobby for me. I have an account through Ameritrade. Every month an automatic deposit $100.00 goes in. Have majority invested in solid companies. (like Chase, Corning, few others that pay dividends) Then I gamble on stocks as well... Couple stocks I gambled on and am winning on, Smith & Wesson, Inovio Pharm. Had some losers as well.. most noteworthy is Space.. (Virgin Galactic and Luckin Coffee) Virgin Galactic is however coming back, Luckin Coffee Im not so sure about...but its only a loss when you sell...I have been buying silver, dont think nows the time to start buying silver though.. i was buying it when it was $15/ounce. just recently its up to almost $20/oz. (seems like it shot up overnight) Nothing like holding couple ounces of silver though..


sounds intriguing...


Couple of questions as I have traditional investments (IRA's, 401K's, mutual funds, etc... through various present/previous company retirement plans)....but would like to dabble some on my own on stocks.

If you don't mind a few questions...
-is there an annual or start up fee on these sites? 
-costs per trades ? (for example, if I start in with $400 worth of Chase, and then decide to flip that to Corning, and then back 2 weeks later...do they charge?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I had some big wins in Compaq, Conner Peripherals back in the late 80's.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bad luck said:


> sounds intriguing...
> 
> 
> Couple of questions as I have traditional investments (IRA's, 401K's, mutual funds, etc... through various present/previous company retirement plans)....but would like to dabble some on my own on stocks.
> ...


You get killed doing that with a broker....But Ameritrade or Charles Schwab are really inexpensive in a self directed account.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

This guy will help you with stocks...

https://www.amazon.com/Way-Wolf-Straight-Persuasion-Influence/dp/1501164287/ref=nodl_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> I used to dabble in individual stocks, made some decent money in Penny Stocks back in the 80's, but haven't had much good luck since and don't bother w/the individual ones any longer, you can't trust brokers to give you good info and finding it on your own can be sketchy ... I do a 401 thru work but anything else I put in a bonds fund, it doesn't give the double digit returns but they don't go down in value and tax free, so when all's said and done, after broker fees, 15-28% capital gains taxes and the occasional tanking, 6-7% can be equal to 10-12% or more from regular stocks ... the economic system is very fragile right now, if there's another shut down we'll be right back in the jackpot ... we saw in March and April how fast stock values can go to hell in a hurry ... I did real estate in numerous forms for many years, it has to be viewed as a long term investment, you can't always get rid of it for what you want to get or when you want to, and contrary to popular opinion, real estate can go down in value ...


*Bonds do go down* *and will go down* when interest rates start going up. They are only taxfree if they are Muni Bonds. Corp Bonds dividends are taxable. Both are subject to taxable gains when sold.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> You get killed doing that with a broker....But Ameritrade or Charles Schwab are really inexpensive in a self directed account.


I use etrade


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Muddy said:


> I do with my 401k and IRA. I’m not all in on it though. I still think that it’s smoke and mirrors, and it’s only a day away from crashing too often. I decided at one point in my life that I’d be better buying dirt with my money. I can touch it, feel it, hunt on it, fish on it, make income off of it, and if I ever need money I can sell it.


It's a risk you take..I lost 24,000 last quarter of 2000


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I do with my 401k and IRA. I’m not all in on it though. I still think that it’s smoke and mirrors, and it’s only a day away from crashing too often. I decided at one point in my life that I’d be better buying dirt with my money. I can touch it, feel it, hunt on it, fish on it, make income off of it, and if I ever need money I can sell it.


And it NEVER loses value...only gains.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> And it NEVER loses value...only gains.


Depends. You may have overpaid... You have to pay RE taxes every year. So yea you can lose money and some do...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Right off the bat stay away from getting rich over night. Not going to happen.Day trading is thing of the past. big companies have computer programs millions of bucks in computers to do the day trading. Ameritrade does not cost to sell or buy. I do not know the minimum needed to open an account. Visit to the website would surely answer those questions. Penny stocks are going to lose your money everyday. Invest in companies that Pay dividends. Get a good solid porfolio built before you start "Gambling" There is absolutely nothing wrong with mutual funds ether. My moms money that I was put in charge of is sitting in funds earning 4-8%. Quite happy with that. With that kind of rate, I am expecting consistency. I mean no Dips, no Hills. Just a good straight upgrade. Call it a slope if you will. Key to the market is Long Term Holding. term is at least a year. Right now I am sitting on Kroger stock, but, once this Covid crap is over I'd expect a sudden plunge. Your going to lose money.. your not going to get market smart in a month.. I find it fun. Also when I need extra cash I have money tree so to speak


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

What worked for me, may not work for you, BUT, for those still working, set up a ROTH IRA for yourself, and spouse. In 1995, I had a heart attack at the age of 49. While I was getting a heart cath in the Cleveland Clinic, I saw company names like Steris, and realized, every body in the Baby Bomber Generation, would sooner or later be in a similar situation. Because of that, I established a ROTH IRA for my wife and I, in a HEALTH CARE FUND. Returns the last 25 years have been great, and YOU PAY NO TAXES ON YOUR EARNINGS. In my opinion, one of the best things the Congress did for the common guy is the ROTH IRA. Donot ignore diversification. John


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I do enjoy dabbling with stock but as it gets closer to November I do have some concerns and will most likely take the cash


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I agree with Luredaddy in being diverse. My wife and I both have a Roth IRA and 401k plans. We fund 529 accounts for our kids.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a meeting with my FA at the end of the month. I want to discuss about the upcoming election and if our current president loses the election how bad will the market tank?
That’s what the meeting is about and I am almost 61 and plan on retiring in 2 years and I don’t plan on losing my investments like I did back in 08-09.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

1more said:


> I have a meeting with my FA at the end of the month. I want to discuss about the upcoming election and if our current president loses the election how bad will the market tank?
> That’s what the meeting is about and I am almost 61 and plan on retiring in 2 years and I don’t plan on losing my investments like I did back in 08-09.


Are they a fiduciary?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Depends. You may have overpaid... You have to pay RE taxes every year. So yea you can lose money and some do...


There are ways to take real estate taxes down to almost nothing on agricultural properties. CAUV and conservation practices have reduced my taxes to $8.00 an acre. As long as you purchase wisely based on a few simple principles, real estate is a pretty secure investment. Anything involving monetary investment does have some risk, but those risks can be minimized. You have to spend money to make money on any investment be it stocks or real estate.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to be the most consistent stock investor on OGF! I have data to support my claim.
Every time I buy a stock, it tanks, 100% consistency!
I realized I’m way to dumb to buy stocks so I buy whisky and fishing gear, at least I get some satisfaction out of losing money.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have stocks, you can set what are called "Stop Losses". This is essentially an amount that if the stock drops to, then the quantity you specify will be sold. For instance, assume I bought a stock at $100 and it has increased over the years to $150. I can set a stop loss at $125 such that I can't lose everything and secure some gain. Some stocks have higher volatility (swings up and down) so you have to make sure the system doesn't sell and then bounces back up. I had a few shares of Nvidia (Tech stock). I purchased it at $200, then it went up to $250, I set a stop loss at $225. It dropped below that and my stocks were sold. Problem was I didn't pay close enough attention and as of today it is at $420. Should have held for the long term. There is definitely a balance of losing a lot versus being patient. For 1More and retiring in 2 years, I would look into stop losses so you don't have to go back to work. 

As for the election (just my opinion) but I think Biden's election will result in a stock market drop and maybe more importantly, I think taxes will increase significantly. Question on taxes is whether we get the value out of paying them. I don't mind paying if I have good roads, etc. but I am not a fan of using "my money" to benefit others who may or may not choose to work hard. There are people (e.g. disabled) that need help and I am all for it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been dabbling in stocks in my IRA for a while. Not doing too well. I've tried penny stocks to try and get rich quick. Most of them have ended up going bankrupt. You read a good article or 2 about how a penny stock is going to turn around and get convinced to buy and then it tanks 6 months later. My latest failure is buying stock in fracking sand mining companies. The oil & gas industry was down the last 2 years and due for a bounce back. Then the virus hit. One company I have stock in just went bankrupt. Shares are worthless until they reorganize in bankruptcy court. This happened to me in 2008 also. Bought shares in US Concrete. They went bankrupt, reorganized and ended up being worth more than I bought them for 2 years later. 
I would say to look hard at the long term prospects for the company in the next 5-10 years and see if they can keep growing their business. Those are the stocks that really explode. For a steady return, buy companies that have been around for a while and pay good dividends. I've done well buying First Energy, Dominion, and AT&T when their stock prices has been low compared to their historical averages. They pay 5% dividends too! 

As far as the election, it doesn't matter who gets elected, the market is going down anyways. The market has been boosted the last 2 years by the tax cuts for businesses, low interest rates, and this stimulus package. These things extended the rally and the Republicans are hoping it's long enough to get their president reelected. If he loses and the market tanks, they can blame it on the Democrats. The market is overdue for a dip. This is the longest market rally in history. The small dip this spring is just a warning sign. The economy is still being effected by the virus a lot and people will be running out of unemployment and stimulus benefits real soon. Unemployment will stay high and consumers won't have any spending money. In my 401k, most of my money is in a Bond index fund now. I'm nowhere near retirement, but I'm trying to protect myself from the drop I think is coming.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Fidelity Growth Fund out performs most all Mutual Funds. (FDGRX.)
If you have that option in your 401K, it's hard to beat.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fidelity Contrafund has been good as well. That being said, that last 'dip' the market took was an eye opener & made me think about moving a larger portion of my investments into less volatile holdings. I agree with some of Bluegillin's predictions....this extended bear market is due for a change. Mike


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm lay'in low until the election is over.
If the Dems take over, lookout below.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

ezbite said:


> But the last few years ive sold and bought.. my big surprise has been Microsoft


Microsoft shouldn't be a surprise. I have owned it for a long time - most were purchased when they announced getting into the gaming business with xbox. This new business decision along with providing most of the operating systems in the world seemed like a safe bet.

Now, it's the cloud. Once the cloud started becoming a way of life, I focused on cloud providers = AWS (amazon), google, and microsoft. I don't think the cloud is going anywhere and government regulations keeping Amazon from owning too much of the cloud will benefit the others.

I can't explain the Tesla rise this year but not complaining a bit. That one was a pleasant surprise for me. It sorta makes a little sense since Tesla is where Apple was back in the 80s and 90s = many owners are fanboys that believe the company can do no wrong and will become repeat buyers when new products are released.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have my own retirement things but as far as stocks go I have my own play one through robinhood.....its worked out for me...I only have a couple grand invested in it so nothing major but ive more than doubled my money so far and will continue to grow. Royal Caribbean has really done me well....I bought it at only $21 a share. Its now staying around $51-52 a share and if eventually it gets back to normal it will be anywhere from $100-130 a share and will really start paying off well. I also am big in Carnival and Six flags that I bought a lot in while they were low and they will also payoff nicely when back to normal. I bought 104k shares off a Crypto JUST in case it decides to ever take off and be something one day.....I dont care if it becomes $5 a share ill take the 520k! LOL......Ive day traded a lot of stocks and im in a few others that are doing okay as well. Just a fun side thing for me is all.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been saving since I was 12 and active investor in my 401K since '94. In 2007 I started buying stocks through my work and Fidelity. I'm better than Buffett but his last 5 years he has only kept up with the S&P 500. 

My advice or rules, never more than 20% of your investments in one place. Cut your losses diligently, feed your winners regularly. Review your investments every month, or more often. Start with an ETF or mutual fund that matches the S&P 500. I prefer ETFs because of lower fees. You can probably learn to invest better than your advisor. Mostly because your advisor is always going to tell you he needs more of your money to make more money. I would never hire an advisor for a percentage of money managed. Flat fee only but I never have hired one. I learned my lesson in 2000. I had all my investments in Mutual Funds. I lost 47% of my value and by 2005 they still had not come back. It took me two years on sidelines then I dipped my foot in water, no I jumped all in in 2007. Then 2008 happened. I paid attention and only lost 16%. I got back in at so close to bottom, I thought the SEC would be calling. I haven't looked back. I got another spanking at end of 2018, but made it back 6 months later. Spanked a bit in March of this year, but now I'm having a very good year. No one will be able to tell you the market is going up, or down. But it will do both.

Do your homework. Invest in what you know. Or if you don't know keep investments small like 1-3% of your worth. I have about 30 stocks now, which is too many. I just don't have any I don't believe in for the next 12 months. So I'm holding and making small adjustments. I never have day traded. I never have bought options. Just straight buy low and try to sell high. Buy now on notion in 12-36 months I will be happy with my stocks.

I am a member of Motley Fool since 2007. I use Fidelity to trade. I study FoxBusiness, MSNBC business, Yahoo Business, Marketwatch, Seeking Alpha. I believe it is extremely important to balance what your read or hear. That is how I decipher data from the news and use it to make judgements on the companies I own or am following. Balance means I read a bull thesis and a bear thesis on a stock before making judgements. That is why so many sources above. 

When I buy a stock the first time, it is usually with 3-5 others. For instance, I bought XOM, BP, MPC 6 weeks ago. I used 10 percent of my account to buy them. 2 weeks ago I sold XOM at a 12% loss, and put the money into BP and MPC. So currently, I am breaking even with these stocks. They are the worst performing stocks I currently own, but I am laying a bet the next 12-36 months will be very good. But I haven't even considered the dividends on these yet so I am making 7-8% on them. This is typical how I find good stocks. I get a hunch on one, buy a few competitors, and let the returns tell me where to go. If I get hurt, I'm out. For every 5 stocks I buy, 1 is a big loser 20%-50%, 1 is a big winner, the other 3 keep pace with S&P 500. Cut the losers and feed the winners. 

Good luck fishing,
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Since another poster mentioned NVDA, I wanted to add, my experience. I have held NVDA since 2015 and it was my best stock in March 2020. It was my last stock that triggered a stop loss sell which sold half my holdings at $252. I didn't watch close either and got back in at $263 but only put 25% back in. So hindsight being what it is, I'm kicking myself for not holding that one. Without computer generated buys and sells, its so hard for individual investors to manage this better. But at least I was able to sleep at night. I look at NVDA every week to see if I want to put the other 25% back in, but at these valuations, I'm fine where I am. 

Nobody is perfect.
Rickerd


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> And it NEVER loses value...only gains.


sorry to burst your bubble but real estate can and will lose $$$ for any number of reasons  school systems, city services, police, fire, all those things contribute to value, by this time next year, if businesses continue to struggle, consolidate and close you may be able to buy individual buildings and strip shopping centers for a fraction of what was paid for them a few years ago ... they don't have to sit very long before the expenses begin to eat you alive ... taxes and insurance and utilities and maintenance and etc. keep steady, and if you've "deferred" maintenance, that can cost you as well ... even if you made a small profit, at the bottom line it can be quite enlightening how much you spent for that small profit


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> Are they a fiduciary?


yes! Why do you ask?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

1more said:


> yes! Why do you ask?


Only way to go. 100% fudiciary.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

baitguy said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but real estate can and will lose $$$ for any number of reasons  school systems, city services, police, fire, all those things contribute to value, by this time next year, if businesses continue to struggle, consolidate and close you may be able to buy individual buildings and strip shopping centers for a fraction of what was paid for them a few years ago ... they don't have to sit very long before the expenses begin to eat you alive ... taxes and insurance and utilities and maintenance and etc. keep steady, and if you've "deferred" maintenance, that can cost you as well ... even if you made a small profit, at the bottom line it can be quite enlightening how much you spent for that small profit


I was referring to tracts of land...large acreage...with wood on it preferrably.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

In Ohio we are geographically challenged to make money in real estate. States where the population is increasing, you can make money in Real Estate. Not Ohio. VEry few areas where demand is long term enough to make money. YOur horizon must be 10-15 years. I have worked and currently work for a real estate developer. I've seen the proformas for 15 years now. Honestly by the time you think you are making money with bare land to develop in OHio, your tenants are leaving because the city next door is offering 10 year tax abatements. The tax abatements are killing true value in Ohio. Our population is stagnant or falling, continuing to age, we just keep readjusting where we live and develop. Not best to build value overall the state. 

Almost all developers I know, started with money made in another business and invested it to save on taxes. this also means they have the ability to outbid most others because they figure why lose 21% when I can buy this land and keep the value. There, they saved 21% and they just keep rolling it in year after year. If they get an 8% Cap rate and avoid taxes every year, that is like getting 29% return. As long as they never sell it or take cash out for salary, they are not taxed.

Rickerd


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

1more said:


> yes! Why do you ask?


huh?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BTW, when I have particular stock thats killing it, I use a trailing-stop sell order. I use percentage as opposed to monetary.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought up some United Airlines stock at the end of March. It is already up 33% and was higher at one point back in mid-June. I'm just forgetting it's there for now until this whole covid thing passes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I was referring to tracts of land...large acreage...with wood on it preferrably.


We paid $ 411.00 an acre 25 years ago. 22 acres next to us just sold for $160,000.00. Property has been a great investment for us.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bobk said:


> We paid $ 411.00 an acre 25 years ago. 22 acres next to us just sold for $160,000.00. Property has been a great investment for us.


Similar here. We've signed three natural gas leases and the money from those leases had more than paid for our land. Likewise, had it selectively logged before we built our house. Figure were $50k ahead at this juncture and I get the benefit of hunting and living on my investment.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I watched overstock for a year, moved a lot in both directions. Watched it bottom out at $2.70 when covid hit rode it up to 24 but when it dipped below 20 I sold. Over $50 now but I didn't lose which is how you have to look at those things.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> We paid $ 411.00 an acre 25 years ago. 22 acres next to us just sold for $160,000.00. Property has been a great investment for us.


Wow!...wish acreage was still that cheap!!!!!!...equals about $7,200 an acre now...start doing those numbers in your head and look at the investment then!...your property/land is almost 20 times what it was worth 25 years ago...wanna sell it?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> Similar here. We've signed three natural gas leases and the money from those leases had more than paid for our land. Likewise, had it selectively logged before we built our house. Figure were $50k ahead at this juncture and I get the benefit of hunting and living on my investment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Pretty much what we have done minus the gas leases. Almost signed one a few years back. It just didn’t feel right. We select cut ours as well and it was what we used to buy a tractor and kubota rtv. Walking out back and hunting is another plus. 

As far as stocks go we don’t do much with the market. We have 2 401k’s as well as 3 ira accounts and 2 pension plans. I’m too close to retirement to screw with another major hit like 08. Max out what you can in your 401k and hope for the best. Never turn down matched money from your company.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Wow!...wish acreage was still that cheap!!!!!!...equals about $7,200 an acre now...start doing those numbers in your head and look at the investment then!...your property/land is almost 20 times what it was worth 25 years ago...wanna sell it?


We bought just before is was popular to buy property in Hocking Hills and drive to Columbus for work. Prices have gone nuts. That’s a good thing if you own land already.
Not ready to sell yet. Takes me longer to keep up with it all but I’m still enjoying it. That day will come unfortunately since ezbite doesn’t help me.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bobk said:


> Pretty much what we have done minus the gas leases. Almost signed one a few years back. It just didn’t feel right. We select cut ours as well and it was what we used to buy a tractor and kubota rtv. Walking out back and hunting is another plus.
> 
> As far as stocks go we don’t do much with the market. We have 2 401k’s as well as 3 ira accounts and 2 pension plans. I’m too close to retirement to screw with another major hit like 08. Max out what you can in your 401k and hope for the best. Never turn down matched money from your company.


I've had my 401K for over 30 years and my wife participated for 20...I'm lucky and have worked for the same company since I was 18. We have been slowly converting her retirement savings to a Roth as that wasnt available thru our employers plans. We also have investments outside of our retirement plans. I'm looking to retire from my current job by 58. My nephew is going to be a veterinarian and I may go into business with him once he graduates to help him get a practice started.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a Roth and a rollover Ira I trade stocks in. Like everyone else I have had some big winners and some big losers. I actually had nvax a year ago and lost my ass on it. Went from 50 to 5 a share so I just held on to it. Then in April they shot back up to 50 on coronavirus vaccine talk and I sold to get my money back. It’s now 145 2 months later. Overall I am ahead over the market in the last 5 years since I started so I can’t complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> P Max out what you can in your 401k and hope for the best. Never turn down matched money from your company.


I am continually Amazed at how people do not take advantage of this... Its like FREE MONEY.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

First Energy shares are taking a major hit due to all the crooked dealings news
in Columbus last 2 days. Down over 40% on the news. If you like buying the dips,
Here's a doosie. Everyone is still using electricity.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I maxed out my 401k when I worked for Sherwin Williams. I invested in their stock. It was 10 bucks a share when I first put money into it. Today it went up to 625!! I only worked there for 8 years but accumulated a good bit.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

One of, if not the best, financial minds in the country was on today 
and said.....If they don't get a handle on this virus, Hell Is Coming $$$$


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> One of, if not the best, financial minds in the country was on today
> and said.....If they don't get a handle on this virus, Hell Is Coming $$$$


Who was that?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I knew someone would ask...Autmon or Aultmon...Steve I think.
I've seen him on CNBC before. Also...I'm inclined to believe that statement.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I am continually Amazed at how people do not take advantage of this... Its like FREE MONEY.


I agree. I tell all the new hires to get into the 401k we offer. Get that ball rolling and growing.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

2 good trades, yes i trade day, spread, debt spreads, very little lti. I use lightspeed w/hotkeys and usually make 1 or 2 moves a day after first setup after open. Scalp and done by 1030 then maybe set up postion for next day the last hour of the day. I search for volume.
Momentum and swing trades when i dont have the time to watch for setups.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> I knew someone would ask...Autmon or Aultmon...Steve I think.
> I've seen him on CNBC before. Also...I'm inclined to believe that statement.


I was hoping you weren't going to say Susie Orman.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Don't dabble with stocks. But do own several. Communications, Utilities, some common stock from employers. Bearer bonds, inherited. 
Meddling in penny stocks in the 80's. And made out fairly well. Almost got stung at the same time, with A.L. Williams annuities and hedge funds, invested $100.00,and by the fifth week, had a return of $1200. I told my BIL, that something wasn't right. I took my money. Three weeks later the Feds were investigating, and arrest warrants were issued. I was sweating bullets. My BIL, held on and had to pay back on money he made plus interest. 5k.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to say Susie Orman.


OMG no, she makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> OMG no, she makes my skin crawl.


I read that she borrowed $50,000 from some friends to open a restaurant at the age of 28. Instead of opening the restaurant she lost the money in the stock market. She then sued her broker to repay her friends. She also leased a BMW for $800 to try to impress a rich boy friend....Quite a role model.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

To sum up the best of what everyone successful here is saying,
"Save often and for a long time."
Rickerd


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Wasn't there a thread a while back where everyone picked a stock and someone was going to dig it back up at a later time to see how it went ?
Im sure i am wrong and there will be plenty who confirm it. But if there was such a thread now would be as good as of a time as any to review


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Redheads said:


> Wasn't there a thread a while back where everyone picked a stock and someone was going to dig it back up at a later time to see how it went ?
> Im sure i am wrong and there will be plenty who confirm it. But if there was such a thread now would be as good as of a time as any to review


There was.


----------



## redingtonb (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like the portfolio of most of my growth mutual funds....so when I dabble it is in stocks they would not touch...


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Redheads said:


> Wasn't there a thread a while back where everyone picked a stock and someone was going to dig it back up at a later time to see how it went ?
> Im sure i am wrong and there will be plenty who confirm it. But if there was such a thread now would be as good as of a time as any to review


I found the old one from 2012 and tried to copy and paste it to this one but I screwed up and quoted it blank. So it should be at the top now. Would be interesting to do this again. Let everyone get in again and run it for a year.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> 2 good trades, yes i trade day, spread, debt spreads, very little lti. I use lightspeed w/hotkeys and usually make 1 or 2 moves a day after first setup after open. Scalp and done by 1030 then maybe set up postion for next day the last hour of the day. I search for volume.
> Momentum and swing trades when i dont have the time to watch for setups.


Looks like you're into it pretty heavy...any advice on a stock to purchase at the moment?..not looking long term...pm if you want.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Shadrap - He won't know until tomorrow morning when futures are better established. He's out by 10:30 am. Is that what you are looking for? trying to catch a comet's tail that way. He must be good at it but I work during the day and not really want to be on my toes for stocks during that time. 

I have an older cousin that lost most of his lifetime earnings during 2000-2001 by overconfidently day trading. He has honestly never recovered. I lost my $hit then too but I was young enough to recover and stubborn enough to learn why and not repeat that.

Rickerd


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good topic ezbite I love the stock market from a distance I wish I knew more about it because I think it would be very fun to do I have profit sharing at work and only 1 year out of the 13 iv been there has been a loss we have had years that get return rate of 20%+ it is truly amazing to watch compound interest grow the last 2 years has been the best I have seen also 401k took a hit but its back up to normal good read


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> Max out what you can in your 401k and hope for the best. Never turn down matched money from your company.





bobk said:


> I tell all the new hires to get into the 401k we offer. Get that ball rolling and growing


Most people would be better off if they took this advice. 
If you don't have a 401k then open up a Roth IRA.
Most people should stay away from the stock market unless you have the money to lose and your 401K's and Roth's are maxed out.
The stock market is just a way gamble and most of us aren't smart enough to make any real money. There's a lot of tax considerations to be aware of also.

I did dabble a little in stocks and I still hold some shares of P&G that I plan on leaving to the kids. 
I did have another stock and it dropped quite a bit of value and after a year of stagnation I decided rather than wait and hope for it to rebound I'd sell it. When I sold it, I wrote the loss off on my taxes. I took the cash from that sale and put it in my Roth. Since I put that money in a Roth I don't have to pay taxes on the growth or the dividends. Had I kept the loser, I would have paid taxes on the dividends every year plus if it did increase in value past what I paid for it I would have had to pay taxes on the growth if I sold it. BTW I still have that Roth and it just keeps growing...tax free. 

I pretty much knew at some point that stocks weren't going to get me anywhere.

I'm just Joe average, the 1st 2/3 of my career my job was nothing special and I didn't start contributing to my retirement until I was in my 40's even though I did manage to save a few dollars before that when CD's at the time were paying 6-7%.
I knew if I wanted to retire I had to do something. There wasn't going to be a pension so when the company offered the 401k I jumped right in and never looked back.
I opened the Roth IRA's on my own with one of the mutual fund companies. Any and all bonuses when into my Roth's.
Those investments are what allowed my wife and I to retire.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad bought land in Portage County about 40 years ago. It was a 2 acre split off of my grandma's property. He was going to have a duplex built there and live on one side while renting the other. He changed his mind about building the house because he's scared of debt. Kept the land for 35 years. There are now 2 golf courses next to it so the land went up in value. He could have sold it in 2007 for $45k. He also had an offer from a gas company for mineral rights that he turned down. 5 years later, the economy crashed, land values tanked, and nobody was buying mineral rights. He asked me about how to sell the mineral rights, and I'm like, dude, you shoulda sold those 5 years ago! He ended up selling the land for $35k. Didn't even put it on the market to see how much he could get for it. Just sold it to one of the golf course owners! 

My dad is a terrible businessman. Fortunately, he's also very frugal so he's doing okay in retirement.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on first energy!! It’s done well last few days! 

I went ahead and got off my butt and opened TD Ameritrade, IRA for wife / I. We’ve both been in 401 K’s for a long time, have mutuals spread around here/there....so decided to have fun with this


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 367455
> anyone dabble in the market? I've had company stocks for years because they match. But the last few years ive sold and bought.. my big surprise has been Microsoft


Sell your company stock as soon as allowable (different rules put in place by different companies). NEVER invest in a single stock. Buy funds, or groups of stocks. Diversify!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Was going to buy some Space (Virgin galactic) yesterday and got sidetracked, it obviously went up today, assuming that was due to the excitement of this mornings Mars Rover launch...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Blink charging has been going up like crazy...wish I would of bought a bunch when it was $1.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bad luck said:


> Was going to buy some Space (Virgin galactic) yesterday and got sidetracked, it obviously went up today, assuming that was due to the excitement of this mornings Mars Rover launch...


Not gone anywhere near space yet....


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I sold any risky stock today after hearing of college football not playing
Hammer another nail in our small business economy


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

wave warrior said:


> View attachment 367457
> I invested in lake Erie boats and gear , profits are down 1000% lol


Beautiful boat


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I use a financial guy and as much as he makes me in a month it’s work every penny I pay him. 1% of my earning


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

lawrence p said:


> I pay him. 1% of my earning


What's your cost if there are no earning? Just curious.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

He makes nothing if I make nothing. So it makes them work to make you money 1%is real cheap most charge 2-3%


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

lawrence p said:


> He makes nothing if I make nothing. So it makes them work to make you money 1%is real cheap most charge 2-3%


Why lose money at all when you can do it yourself for like 0.15%?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Because I pd him 500.00 last month you do the math and figure what i made that’s a drop in the bucket and he knows when to sell what to buy and he watches it all day I don’t have time for that


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

lawrence p said:


> Because I pd him 500.00 last month you do the math and figure what i made that’s a drop in the bucket and he knows when to sell what to buy and he watches it all day I don’t have time for that


You think he watches every client's investment portfolio? Lol. You can do the exact thing yourself and still beat his gains.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lawrence p said:


> He makes nothing if I make nothing. So it makes them work to make you money 1%is real cheap most charge 2-3%


Typically they take .75 -1% of asset base.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread. It's forced me to open up another account and I've made money since then 

I know this is a hunt/fish/BS forum, but how about a few tips for this years Roth IRA I'm setting up for wife, lump sum......Ive had a (short term) habit of trying to get stocks that consistently pay dividends so we can re-invest those now, but take the cash from dividends upon retirement (but prior to dipping into Roth)


----------



## Sallymayorz (Jun 8, 2021)

Real property is the best investment, but don't forget that it is not as easy as you think to invest in real property. First of all, if you want to enter the market, you should have a lot of money for that. Secondly, even if it is a 100% profitable business, the profit will be minimal compared with earnings in the trading field. Visit Webull vs Robinhood vs M1: Which One is the Best? for more.


----------

